# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen via hormonen, kent iemand dit?

## Kai

Hoi,

Een kennis van mij die vrij rond en stevig was, is een tijd naar de dokter geweest en die kreeg toen elke keer een injectie met iets, ik geloof dat het in de richting was van een bepaald hormoon dat uit de moederkoek kwam, ik weet het, het klink raar maar het was echt zoiets en in 3 mnd is zij van megadik naar megaslank gegaan, ik heb helaas geen contact meer met hr maar probeer erachter te komen wat dat nu was, iemand enig idee?

groetjes

----------


## monieq

Hoi Kai,

Kijk eens op de onderstaande site, daar staat vrij veel informatie over dit onderwerp. Ik was hier zelf ook naar op zoek.
http://www.gewichtsverlies.com/dutch.html

Wie weet vindt je hier wat je zoekt.

Groetjes, Monieq

----------


## dodo

Hoi Monieq en Kai, 

Dat hormoon is groeihormoon als je voldoende groeihormonen aanmaakt of eventueel ingespoten krijgt dan kun je op een korte termijn zeer snel vermageren.

----------


## MrS

Groeihormoon is een goede vetverbrander, maar is een extreem duur middel. Een nieuw middelen is uit en heeft zojuist zijn goedkeuring door de EU te krijgen. Speciaal ontwikkeld voor de zwaarlijvige mensen eigenlijk. Het heet rimonabant, zoek het eens op google. 

Het verbetert o.a. het goede cholesterol, helpt stoppen met roken en alcohol, helpt afvallen (pakt vooral de midsectie aan). Hoe dit laatste wordt gerealiseerd weet ik nog niet.

Het is al verkrijgbaar op de zwarte markt en ken al mensen die dit gebruiken, ervaringen klinken positief.

Maar niet te vergeten...bij elk poging tot afvallen met of zonder hulpmiddelen, voeding is het belangrijkste. Zonder aanpassing van je voeding kun je gebruiken wat je wil maar zal nooit optimale werking bieden.  :Wink:

----------


## skydirk

hier gaat het niet over groeihormoon maar over HCG. komt in ieder geval uit de placenta van pasgeboren baby's. hier vind je wel info over op het internet.
bv:http://www.hcgkuur-online.com/
of google en HCG ingeven.

----------

